# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: معنا و مفهوم MVC و MVP ؟!

## sadaf_

لطفا  MVC و MVP توضیح بدید؟
کجاها کاربرد داره؟
ممنونم

----------


## mazaher5723

ذوستان ررهنماییی کنید

----------


## sadaf_

من نمی دونم چرا از WPF اومد به اینجا!!!!
این پست را هم پیدا کردم

----------


## amir-yeketaz

هر دو از جمله الگوهای برنامه نویسی هستند . البته به علت اینکه در سطح برنامه استفاده می شوند به آنها معماری هم گفته می شود در حالی که اینطور نیست که معماری باشند! (مثل معماری سه لایه!) ... شما میتوانید الگوی MVC را داخل معماری سه لایه استفاده کنید! توضیحات بیشتر در اینجا

MVC در برنامه های وب اپلیکیشن کاربرد زیادی داره و MVVM در سطح طراحی UI کاربرد زیادی داره (مثل WPF و KnockoutJS) و MVP جهت طراحی سرویس ها کاربرد دارد ! ولی دو مورد MVC و MVVM کاربرد بسیار بیشتری دارند.

----------

